# Finland's 100 years of independence - it's Finnish music time!



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

My native country turns 100 today, on the 6th of December - 100 years of independence, that is. I was thinking it might be nice to celebrate this together from a musical point of view. Who are your favourite Finnish composers, what are your favourite Finnish pieces? Sibelius is quite an obvious choice (albeit an excellent one!) but there are of course many others. How about Finnish conductors, singers or instrumentalists?

I'm starting my day with some Rautavaara, then I'll explore some Kokkonen and Saariaho later. Who knows what I'll come up with...

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Karita Mattila

Congratulations, I will spin this one later.
I know she's not a composer but a great Finnish artist nevertheless.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

*Finland - 100!*

Finland celebrates 100 years of nationhood today!

We are celebrating together with our northern neighbours - classical radio is devoted largely to Sibelius today.

Join in and post your Finnish favourites.

I'll begin with a Sibelius classic:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Finland. One of many great contemporary Finnish composers, Kalevi Aho. Here is his percussion concerto:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday Finland! A country that I very much hope one day to visit.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Happy 100th Anniversary of Independence, Finland.

May I wish you continued freedom and democracy in a troubled world.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Indeed. Happy Birthday.

I've already listened to Finlandia today.

Maybe later I'll dig out some Rautavaara or I may just listen to some more Sibelius.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Or I might whip this on:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Or perhaps:


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

There's a live broadcast with the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra tonight on Youtube:






Programme:
Wennäkoski Flounce 
Sibelius Symphony No 1 
Rautavaara Piano Concerto No. 3 "Gift of Dreams" 
Sibelius Finlandia

Dalia Stasevska conductor
Olli Mustonen piano


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Leevi Madetoja´s The Ostrobothnians:






Part 2

Part 3

Part 4


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

chill782002 said:


> Happy Birthday Finland! A country that I very much hope one day to visit.


Welcome! The Helsinki Music Centre is quite a lovely hall, really worth a visit. Maybe a TC concert-meeting? Nice idea.


----------



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Small nation with high profile composers and conductors.

[HIDE]not a big fan[/HIDE]


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Sibelius symphony no. 4 playing on the radio now....


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Congratulations etc to Finland
Quite by chance I have listened to Sibelius VC today and shall following on with Symphonies 6 and 7 for good measure


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

just listened to Sibelius Syms 1 and 3...two favorites.
Bernstein/NYPO - love his sweeping, powerful rendition of #1...great stuff.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's Magnus Linberg's amazing "away" dedicated to the memory of Witold Lutoslawski. I was actually present in this very concert held few years ago in the Helsinki Music Centre. I remember them performing also Esa-Pekka Salonen's "Nyx", another great piece from a great finnish composer/conductor.






And them some older stuff, Carl Ludvig Lithander's piano sonata in F sharp minor from 1822


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

How is it that Finland has contributed more to classical music today than any other country. Think about it: a large number of conductors of high quality and international fame. Probably more living composers that people enjoy than any place else. Another Finnish composer whose music I really enjoy is Erkki Melartin. The symphonies are wonderful - powerful, melodic, brilliantly orchestrated.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Indelibly stamped on my memory.......

The Karelia Suite on 78's as a young kid!
a visit to Ainola with my son one hot summer's day
3 separate holidays spent in Helsinki.....New Years eve including punch being served to customers at the outstanding jazz CD shop 'Digelius' 
the life long enjoyment of Sibelius......and recently Melartin and Madetoja
an admiration for a small but very individual nation......

so Happy Birthday Finland from the north east of England!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Sibelius' 2nd is among the greatest symphonies ever composed IMO. I love Rautavaara also and am becoming familiar with Einar Englund's music.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> How is it that Finland has contributed more to classical music today than any other country. Think about it: a large number of conductors of high quality and international fame.


Hungary takes the prize for most great, world-class conductors per capita - amazing -

just OTTOMH: Reiner, Szell, Solti, Ormandy, Dorati, Kertesz, Fricsay, Ferencsik, Nikisch,....

Don't get me wrong - I love Finnish music, would love to visit the country...I would add in Kalevi Aho - I only know his Sym #12, but it is quite impressive!!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, that was a lot of fun yesterday - so much Finnish music without having to make any effort on my part to listen to it thanks to our classical radio station.

I'll be looking forward to celebrating Finland - 200 when it comes around. :lol:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Pedantically, as Finno-Ugric peoples, the Hungarians and the Finns are exactly the same. 

Grotesquely offensive and inaccurate generalisations aside, I celebrated Suomi100 by spending a happy hour flicking through a book on Akseli Gallen Kallela's pictures (oddly I prefer his non-Kalevala paintings, even they possess a certain kind of weirdness). I also listened to my favourite non-Sibelius Finnish symphony, Madetoja's Third. 

With the passing recently of the wonderful Estonian composer Veljo Tormis, Finland now has my favourite living composer in Aulis Sallinen.

Hyvää syntymäpäivää, Suomi!!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Random aside that may interest someone: Apparently quite a few traditions and institutions have set their own words to Sibelius's _Finlandia_ hymn.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I absolutely have to play Finlandia. That bit where the chorus comes in raises the hairs on my neck every time and I'm not even Finnish!! Congrats Finland and a very happy birthday.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> How is it that Finland has contributed more to classical music today than any other country.


I think it's the music education system and culture (came here from Hungary, btw, Kodaly). One of the key figures in establishing the system was Joonas Kokkonen (which I have tried to propagate here every now and then  ).

But then again, there's something strange not explained by this. We have the highest heavy metal band density in the world.

Added: found a nice recording of Kokkonen's symphony #4 from youtube: 




Finland100!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I've read about the FInnish fetish for Heavy Metal - please, take it all! The less here, the better.:lol:


----------

